# Getting Pregenant with no period ......



## bekahkowiex (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi, wondering if anyone can help me .. i have irregular periods which come once every couple of months .. the longest i have been without one is a year. I have been to my doctor numerous times about this and had ultrasounds and they just keep telling me its my weight .. i am in no way over weight and i have lost weight but they havent returned .. just wondering if anyone has had anything similar?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Being underweight, particularly if combined with an intense exercise routine, can contribute to irregular / absent periods -- this issue is not uncommon among elite-level female athletes. Have you had blood tests to check your hormone levels?


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

As well as requesting blood tests you could go to an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility, they should be able to get things going again for you, inwouldnsay that you would need a minimum of 6 wkly visit though


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't be fobbed off by your GP. I have very similar issues with my periods and went to see my GP as soon as I started TTC. Fortunately they took me seriously and referred me to the fertility specialist straight away. I was diagnosed with PCOS and annovulation. I had a BMI of 29, so I was only a little overweight. Since having my boys I've lost 3st, I now have a BMI of 21, have had for over a year, and my periods are still less than once a year.


----------

